# RIP bee who stung me!!



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

First i would like to say,RIP Bee who stung me!
Heres the story lol,about 5 mins ago i went to lay on my bed when just as i touched the bed i got stung by a bee, heres a pic :


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Have you tried resizing your pictures to about 25% of original size? I hate page stretches....


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

sorry i dont know how :O


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If you upload them to the site instead of to solidfiles.net, it will resize automatically. Go here http://fishforums.com/forum/album.php


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> If you upload them to the site instead of to solidfiles.net, it will resize automatically. Go here http://fishforums.com/forum/album.php


kk lol


----------

